# Need help about BPD



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

Ok, well, just to get to the point, I want to become Boston Police, and work my way up. Only thing is, I have 5 misd. I got introuble with the law when I was a juvenille and it was about a year and a half ago. Now...Im not planning on joining until im about 27, currently 19. My chargers were:

- possession of alcohol
- destruction of property x2
- obstruction
- trespassing

Though, I did stop running(brother and friend)[that was the obstruction]. Not because I was tired...well my brother felt bad so I stayed with him, and my friend turned himself in. But besides the fact. Yes their all misd. we also ended up apologizing to the people we did this too.

We ended up breaking windows with golf balls(on one house) and the other destruction was pulling a stop sign and throwing it on the ground. The possession was actually just because it was in our system, we weren't carrying any.

trespassing, on a golf course.

Well, I have just enlisted into the Navy as a Master-At-Arms, so I'm guessing it's a start. Then I'm getting my bachelor's criminal justice/law enforcement. Everybody say's I'll be fine, but I want to hear it from people from that know, you know? Hometown is Greenville, NH btw.

And ya, I'm willing to admit what I did was immature, stupid and fucked up. It's my fault and I'm gonna take what the BPD tells me.

Also, did 100 hours of community service plus restortive justice. As much as it sucks, and may screw up my chances, I've def. learned my lesson.

Only in one incident. No one was hurt.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

All aboard....


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

First you have to be a resident of boston for a year. And take the civil service, Score high. When it comes to the interview, don't lie about those cases, tell them the truth.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

thatguy said:


> Now...Im not planning on joining until im *about 27, currently 19*. My chargers were:
> 
> - possession of alcohol
> - destruction of property x2
> ...


No need to worry. At your rate you should have a couple of felonies under your belt in the 8 years your waiting...


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

thatguy said:


> - possession of alcohol
> 
> The possession was actually just because it was in our system, we weren't carrying any.


Huh??


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

This has got to be one of the guys from privateofficer.com having his revenge.

And why do they always have names ending in guy? Mr. Niceguy, thatguy...they're gonna give newguy a bad name.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Please note that I did edit "new guy" when I remembered he was in fact a subscribing member. No disrespect intended.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

OfficerObie59 said:


> This has got to be one of the guys from privateofficer.com having his revenge.
> 
> And why do they always have names ending in guy? Mr. Niceguy, thatguy...they're gonna give newguy a bad name.


Don't forget Masscopguy!!:crazy:


----------



## sean37 (May 22, 2007)

thatguy, you got nothing to worry about. no felonies. your all set, just keep doing what your doing!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

lol 8 felonies by the time im 27, what a dick head haha.

Thanks, that's all I wanted to know...and no, I just put the name thatguy because it's what I typed. But, I'ma work hard and do my shit to be a cop in Boston. Thinking about actually going for that masters degree.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

thatguy said:


> lol 8 felonies by the time im 27, what a dick head haha.
> 
> Thanks, that's all I wanted to know...and no, I just put the name thatguy because it's what I typed. But, I'ma work hard and do my shit to be a cop in Boston. Thinking about actually going for that masters degree.


Guess who the dickhead is now


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Harry...Im beginning to think you enjoy doing that.....


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

7costanza said:


> Harry...Im beginning to think you enjoy doing that.....


I love driving my new bus LOL


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Its a GMC! Ban Bus! Grandson of the GMC Fishbowl bus.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

rg1283 said:


> Its a GMC! Ban Bus! Grandson of the GMC Fishbowl bus.


That is so everyone can see all of the idiots taking the ride.


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

thatguy said:


> Ok, well, just to get to the point, I want to become Boston Police, and work my way up. Only thing is, I have 5 misd. I got introuble with the law when I was a juvenille and it was about a year and a half ago. Now...Im not planning on joining until im about 27, currently 19. My chargers were:
> 
> - possession of alcohol
> - destruction of property x2
> ...


thatguy...seriously you have got to be kidding!!! There are plenty of people that want to become BPD or even police officers in MA and well hate to say it, but have choosen TO DO THE RIGHT THING!!! Glad to here that you are joining the military, but why is that? Is it because the judge ordered you to??? Trust me I know people that have been down the road you were/are on and the ONLY reason they joined was because they were ordered to. Honestly as a BI...regardless of the fact that you are or have joining/joined the military I would take someone without a BOP over you. Suppose somewhere down the line you do get hired and you **** up and then people start digging into your background...might not look so good for the department...something to think about. I have had some candidates that I thought were good and then things start coming out...

And another thing...you will have awhile before you even start "moving up" as you say, so since you have said that you have joined the Navy until you are twenty seven you will have plenty of time to GROW UP! BTW...you say you will get a Bachelor's Degree...well you have to make it through the program before they give you the degree...glad to hear you have future plans for a Master's Degree, but let's not jump too far ahead of ourself...before all of this, since you are joining the Navy...you need to make it through their training program(s) first!!! And that means you need to know when the hell to shut up and stop talking...so my advice is stop talking on this site while you are ahead!!!!


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

badgebunny said:


> thatguy...seriously you have got to be kidding!!! There are plenty of people that want to become BPD or even police officers in MA and well hate to say it, but have choosen TO DO THE RIGHT THING!!! Glad to here that you are joining the military, but why is that? Is it because the judge ordered you to??? Trust me I know people that have been down the road you were/are on and the ONLY reason they joined was because they were ordered to. Honestly as a BI...regardless of the fact that you are or have joining/joined the military I would take someone without a BOP over you. Suppose somewhere down the line you do get hired and you **** up and then people start digging into your background...might not look so good for the department...something to think about. I have had some candidates that I thought were good and then things start coming out...
> 
> And another thing...you will have awhile before you even start "moving up" as you say, so since you have said that you have joined the Navy until you are twenty seven you will have plenty of time to GROW UP! BTW...you say you will get a Bachelor's Degree...well you have to make it through the program before they give you the degree...glad to hear you have future plans for a Master's Degree, but let's not jump too far ahead of ourself...before all of this, since you are joining the Navy...you need to make it through their training program(s) first!!! And that means you need to know when the hell to shut up and stop talking...so my advice is stop talking on this site while you are ahead!!!!


I was going exactly the same route but you got there first. Harry leave this kid on, he could be fun


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

"But, I'ma work hard and do my shit to be a cop in Boston. Thinking about actually going for that masters degree.[/QUOTE]

To the melodies of the band "bread"

Baby Ima work hard...

I see a segway in someone's future.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

78thrifleman said:


> "But, I'ma work hard and do my shit to be a cop in Boston. Thinking about actually going for that masters degree.


To the melodies of the band "bread"

Baby Ima work hard...

I see a segway in someone's future.[/quote]

Me thinks he should have joined PrivateOfficer.com not MassCops.com


----------



## Keegs (Dec 17, 2008)

These offenses shouldn't keep you from getting hired. Be honest about it though in the interview.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

thatguy said:


> lol 8 felonies by the time im 27, what a dick head haha.
> 
> Thanks, that's all I wanted to know...and no, I just put the name thatguy because it's what I typed. But, I'ma work hard and do my shit to be a cop in Boston. Thinking about actually going for that masters degree.


You can take "thatguy" out of the projects, but you can't take the projects out of "thatguy".


----------



## Keegs (Dec 17, 2008)

Killjoy said:


> Ten dollars says the dope doesn't even make it through boot camp...with an attitude like his I see "non-compatibility discharge" in his future and a nice long, quiet bus ride back from Michigan.
> 
> Not everything you want comes true, this isn't Disney. Remember that Corky wanted to be an astronaut.
> 
> Well "Keegs" I work on the largest department in New England, and a record like that would certainly hurt, if not torpedo someone's chances. Why should a department take a risk with some candidate with a criminal background, when there are 100 other equally-qualified candidates, with a clean record, breaking down the door?


The kid asked a legit question, and I gave him a legit answer. There's plenty of people on my job who've had minor brushes with law as juveniles and they're now good cops. On our applications you don't have to list minor misdemeanors committed as juvi. Drinking in public and trespassing? Be real will you. What did you do as a kid, hang out at the malt shop after choir practice? You never drank underage and other stupid kid shit.

Largest department in N.E. eh? You must be a Mass. Trooper then. I've worked with troopers over the years and had a few as partners in few of the specialized units that I've been assigned to. Most (if not the vast majority) of them weren't total angels growing up.

I've you are in fact a trooper, you're department is only slightly bigger than mine, but for the most part with the exception of a few special units, it's two entirely different jobs. We do urban policing, you guys do highway patrol. I'm not downgrading your job or anything, I'm just saying that it's a different type of policing.

As far this "noob" shit goes, I just found out about his board today. If this is an example of what goes on in here, I think I'll end my membership pretty quickly.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

"As far this "noob" shit goes, I just found out about his board today. If this is an example of what goes on in here, I think I'll end my membership pretty quickly."

Mr BPD Detective as it says on your mywaste page NOOBS just don't
come on MassCops like they own the world and have all of the answers.
If you want to end your membership don't let the door hit you in the ass
on your way out.
​


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

Keegs said:


> These offenses shouldn't keep you from getting hired. Be honest about it though in the interview.


If we really want to be 'honest' with the kid, then the majority of the answers on this thread are correct. Is there a chance that you could get hired? Maybe. Is it a longshot? I think so.

KJ was right, and if you work on such a large department, you should know what the competition is like now. Backgrounds are more thorough than ever, and we have a boatload of veterans on the books right now. If the kid isn't a resident of Boston, and only 19, I suspect that he has a long and hard road. If you want to 'Keep the dream alive' for him, more power to you.

@thatguy. If you really want a good shot, you'd better get 3 commendations for every fuck-up, and make sure that they are well documented. It doesn't sound like you committed misdemeanor Destruction of Property to me though... Come clean buddy, it's just an internet forum.


----------



## Keegs (Dec 17, 2008)

5-0 said:


> If we really want to be 'honest' with the kid, then the majority of the answers on this thread are correct. Is there a chance that you could get hired? Maybe. Is it a longshot? I think so.
> 
> KJ was right, and if you work on such a large department, you should know what the competition is like now. Backgrounds are more thorough than ever, and we have a boatload of veterans on the books right now. If the kid isn't a resident of Boston, and only 19, I suspect that he has a long and hard road. If you want to 'Keep the dream alive' for him, more power to you.
> 
> @thatguy. If you really want a good shot, you'd better get 3 commendations for every fuck-up, and make sure that they are well documented. It doesn't sound like you committed misdemeanor Destruction of Property to me though... Come clean buddy, it's just an internet forum.


I dunno this kid from Adam, just giving advice. In reality,the kid could be in wheelchair and not even going in the Navy ,who knows. He asked a question, I gave him an honest answer. When it comes to past indiscretions, remember, we recruit from the human race, no one is perfect.

As far as competition goes, he's doing the right thing if he is in fact going in the military. The vet status goes along way, and yeah you have to live the city for a year prior to appointment, so if someone from outside was serious, the first thing they would want to do once they got discharged would be to move to Boston.

Recruiting for us has been tough lately, even with "all of the veterans on the books" The class before the one that is currently in our academy (they started 2 weeks ago) started out with 60 recruits, though they were budgeted for 80. They couldn't find enough qualified candidates to fill the the other 20 slots. 39 ended up graduating, so we had a pretty high drop out rate.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> We do urban policing, you guys do highway patrol. I'm not downgrading your job or anything, I'm just saying that it's a different type of policing.


So therefore the BPD doesn't give a sh*t about its candidate's backgrounds?

I was on the hot seat explaining speeding tickets to my background check officer; how would one explain away five misdemeanor charges? You want to blow sunshine up some juvenile's delinquent's ass, that's your business. Me, I call 'em like I see 'em and I think this kid would have better chance being a submarine captain then a cop in Mass.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

Keegs said:


> it's two entirely different jobs. We do urban policing, you guys do highway patrol. I'm not downgrading your job or anything, I'm just saying that it's a different type of policing.


All the more reason to avoid sitting next to a sh*theel in your cruiser.

Being around drugs & money all the time in an urban environment doesn't bring out the best in people; best to not start with half a sh*thead and let him "blossom."

I agree that some guys make minor mistakes and then get it figured out, but this kid sounds like he f-ed up more than a few times and is minimizing his problems. Just like the drunk that says "2 beers" and it really means 12...I get the feeling that there is a ton he isn't saying.


----------

